# To The South!



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

My family and I thought it would be nice to take a long drive and fish some open water in the pleasant weather of southern Utah yesterday (3-5) and we also brought my good friend, Holdsworth.

Since I found out that he's moving out of state soon, I've been trying to get him into some nice fish before he goes. The ice season was much slower for us than usual, so it was a welcome chance to go down and actually cast for big angry rainbows.

We arrived at Otter Creek Reservoir quite late and the fishing was pretty slow overall. The fish we caught were pretty nice though. My first fish came on a minnow, but that's the only bait hit I got all day. The others came on a Blue Fox.




























Holdsworth had the lucky hand today with quite a few fish and 2 over 20"! All on the Blue Fox. I got both on video:






We measured it out at 23"! Nice. He really needed that.










That's a happy guy.










A little while later, he had another big one on (20in) and I also recorded that:















Icing on the cake for him. He also got a few smaller ones.










Sadly, my wife wasn't able to pull anything in. Maybe next time.

The weather was pretty nice and the wind wasn't too much of a factor, where we fished. Granted, you can almost always count on a good breeze at OC, but we situated ourselves on the leeward side of a point to cancel that out, mostly.

There was a good haze of clouds taking the bite off the sunshine and one neat looking cloud that loomed over the lake all day.










It was a great time for us, and especially for Holdsworth, who caught his largest rainbows and his largest on a lure. Way cool. Totally worth the drive, as it usually is.










Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## cliff spab (Dec 5, 2010)

beautful fish


----------



## barney (Nov 5, 2008)

I've always enjoyed your reports. Gets me excited for open water.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

great report as alwlays


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice LOAH....thanks for showing us 'soft' water, I was thinking it was still a long ways out. A one day trip?

A new LOAH-mobile ???? Yeah BABY !!! :O--O: -/O\- //dog//


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Good fishing. When the size and quality of the fish is that good, it makes up for a slower day on the water. Nice report.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Sweetness, that got my juices flowin!


----------



## 41ducks (Nov 3, 2010)

Great report Loah! Does anyone know exactly how long the ice has been off there at OC? I'd imagine at least a couple weeks? Hopefully I can make over there this next week and get the pantoon wet for the first time this year!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a awesome time thanks for the report and great photos your plates are cool. 8)


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice report and pics.


----------

